# Waxworm Tacos! Mmmm...



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Ever loose some supers to waxworm? Don't get angry, get even! Make some waxworm tacos!

Here is the step by step:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA_rBNeVtzo

Enjoy!


----------



## bamindy (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I'll save mine for ice fishing bait.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Maybe-just maybe I would taste that waxworm taco, wonder if they need cleansed before cooking or eating like earthworms are cleansed with cornmeal.
Would the wax worms taste like beeswax? 
Anyone here tasted one?
Perhaps a better more appetizing source of protein from the hive would be brood and pollen.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

When my kids were in high school, their science teacher taught part of his class about natural foods in Wisconsin. He had each kid bring or make something in that was edible from Wisconsin. My kids brought bison meat and shared with the class as did others. He gave out recipes for things including a wild rice dish, earthworm cookies, etc....... yes, I said earthworm! My son was telling me how Eric made those cookies. I said there are a lot of things I will eat, but I would never eat an earthworm cookie. No way! 

Fast forward a few years and youngest daughter had that class and her friend, Becky, made those cookies unbeknownst to me. Well, we brought 5 or 6 kids to a water park for the day and Becky brought cookies! We dropped the kids at the park with their snacks and went into town. Becky had so many cookies that she left in our van so I took one to eat. As we are driving along, I'm eating this cookie that I thought was chocolate chip. It wasn't that, but it seemed like date pieces instead. :no: Well I chewed on it and they were a little hard. One "date" piece was so hard and wouldn't soften up so I opened the window and spit it out! We shopped, had lunch and later went to pick up the girls and I said to Becky "What did your mom put in those cookies, dates?" Someone made a comment about worm cookies, laughed and my daughter said "Don't say that or my mom will throw up!" I told them it was too late as the worm cookie was already digested! :ws LOL We all laughed......

They then explained how much the worms are washed, slit open and washed, washed, washed. I'm sorry but even a clean worm is still gross!  

Oh yeah, my daughter had helped make those!


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Bee Bliss that is a super wonderful story of the worm cookies, made my day! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

power napper said:


> ... Perhaps a better more appetizing source of protein from the hive would be brood ...


Perhaps this could be part of a swarm management plan ... :lookout:


----------

